# Looking for a new read thats my style



## thatguy9227 (Aug 4, 2010)

I was looking for a story(stories) of a girl who ends up gaining weight and is not happy with it. and i'd prefer it to be either first person of the girl getting fat or third person but im really fine with anything. its just a preference

thanks


----------



## Boom22 (Aug 12, 2010)

That's a very general story, be a little specific.


----------



## assass3 (Aug 14, 2010)

basically he wants a story. One that has people in it. People that do things. Also, it must have a beginning and an end.


----------



## assass3 (Aug 14, 2010)

in other words, "NO SOUP FOR YOU!"


----------



## brucejedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't think the OP is asking for just any story. He's asking for one where the main character is unhappy with her gain. By rough guess, most of the stories on this site don't fit that description, so I can understand his request.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

assass3 said:


> basically he wants a story. One that has people in it. People that do things. Also, it must have a beginning and an end.


lolololol This made my day. (Admittedly, it doesn't take much)


----------

